
Android is imploding, and there's nothing that can be done to stop it - brkumar
http://www.zdnet.com/article/android-is-imploding-and-theres-nothing-that-can-be-done-to-stop-it/
======
automathematics
Click bait. I think Android is doing fine, Google seems to be on a great path
with N and a more solid OS to use daily than my iOS device currently (but I'm
sure apple has some tricks coming)

Also, they didn't downplay tablet features in N, they added stuff like split
screen which is a HUGE improvement.

Ahh modern journalism. You'll never believe what he typed! Click the headline
to find out... ;)

~~~
dozzie
> [...] they added stuff like split screen which is a HUGE improvement.

A great step to catch up with desktops from two decades ago. Good job, Google!

------
edude03
Eh, OK, I'll be the contrarian here and side with the article. The headline is
definitely clickbaity however the article, while devoid of strong evidence is
basically true.

Nexus phones are supposed to be the gold standard of android, and yet, I've
never been satisfied with any Nexus device (I've had 3x HTC G1s, 1x Nexus one,
2x Nexus S, 2x Galaxy Nexus, 4x Nexus 4, 4x Nexus 5, 2x Nexus 6, and no 6P so
far) due to battery life issues, camera issues, operating system issues (most
Android versions have felt like a beta usually right up until the next version
is released) compatibility issues with carrier (things like - no visual
voicemail, no VoLTE) issues with accessories (my August smart lock & Kinsa
thermometer barely work on android for example, but work perfectly on iPhone),
performance issues (the nexus 6 is slowest phone I've ever used, with a custom
kernel and encryption turned off) with all that said, they're still better
than any of the non nexus phones I've used.

I believe that OEM are simply not incentivized to build good devices. The OS
is "free" the hardware is made for rock bottom prices in China, few want to
spend $600+ on a device with few benefits over a $200 device - how can anyone
expect OEMs to put time and effort into a device with razor thin margins in a
market that's already saturated?

~~~
seattle_spring
Kind of off-topic, but why have you had so many phones? In the last 6 years
I've had 1x Galaxy Nexus, 1x HTC One M8, 1x iPhone 6, and 1x Galaxy S7.

Of all the phones, I liked the iPhone the least. The only thing it excelled in
was compatibility with external devices, including my car, MacBook, etc.

~~~
edude03
As a mobile dev and tinkerer I buy lots of tech to test ideas and see the
state of tech.

------
JohnL4
Disagree. Argument is every vendor is racing to the bottom and vendors are
getting squeezed out. Fine. Race-to-bottom didn't seem to hurt the PC
industry. Plus, cheap Android phones in the developing world.

(Agree that it's clickbait.)

~~~
Alphasite_
Race to the bottom absolutely screwed the PC industry. It's why laptops
stagnated so heavily for years.

~~~
sammyo
I see no stagnation, there's a growing spectrum of models from the lowest cost
chromebook to insanely powerful gaming and video production optimized units.
There is a large midrange that is just good enough for use and little need for
higher performance that seems stable with not much market pressure to shift
away from the "i5" sweet spot.

------
bkovacev
Extremely biased, awfully researched post. If you look at his recent stories
he is on an apple hype train. Nothing against apple, but this guy has blurred
and biased judgment.

~~~
tssva
He has always been a shill. It used to be for Microsoft and now it is for
Apple.

------
ge0rg
The headline is pretty click-baity, the article outlines that Android OEMs are
struggling and going the way of the PC OEMs a decade ago.

While this is true, there are still PC OEMs now, and there is no evidence of
the Android ecosystem collapsing (besides of a claim in the article that
people rather want iPhones running Android).

------
angryasian
>customers don't really want innovation

>Android consumers want an iPhone or iPad that runs Android

>And what about the Android malware toxic hellste

After these kinds of statements how can anyone take this article seriously

------
tdkl
tl;dr

Mobile boom is slowing down, phone makers have to satisfy themselves with
selling less phones, because humans aren't reproducing fast enough/don't buy a
phone for another hand.

------
emp_zealoth
The ammount of shilling is just riddiculous. I'm triggered. There are so many
things wrong with iPhones that even if it was given to me for free I would
just get rid of it. Sure, Android is kinda crappy sometimes, but what isn't
right now? And the PC wasteland? 300 million PCs sold in 2015. THE END IS
NIGH!

